# Tractor Starting Issue (early 80's Kubota L245DT)



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello all. Just went to start my tractor up and am having some issues so thought I'd get some opinions from the forum. 

Background: Just got this tractor over the summer and started using it in September upon moving to our new house. Primarily hauled a wagon around as I cut firewood, and moved a chicken coop. So nothing too major, but probably 5-7 uses over 6-8 weeks and had no issues with it. Started up without a problem, and ran just fine. Outside temperatures ranged from 80's to 40's (F).

Recent history: In late October I pulled the front end loader off and mounted a snowblower. Learned a few things that I'll do next time to make the change easier, but got everything connected OK. Snow came not too much after that, and put it to use 5-6 times in the following couple weeks. Outside temperatures ranged from single digits into the 30's (F). Again, no issues with it starting up and running during these excursions.

Today: Went to start it up and initially the motor turned over normally and almost caught but didn't (some smoke out the stack, typical sounds). I waited a bit and tried again and it turned over very slowly....rrrr......rrrrr....rrrr with like 1-2 seconds between. It is in the mid-30's here, so not super cold. I checked my battery and it is reading 11.95V. I checked not only at the battery, but also where the cable connects to the starter and it is good there too. So I think my battery and cables/connections are all OK. I also checked my fuel at the fuel filter, and it is flowing fine and visually looks good. 

What should I be looking for/at? Any thoughts what the problem might be? I am letting it sit for at least an hour before I try again....not sure what the exact rules are for "resting" the starter. Any suggestions and/or questions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Could it be the starter???


----------



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

I have no idea...but the thought crossed my mind as a novice at this stuff.

What would be an indicator of a bad starter? Is there anyway to test/verify a good or bad starter?


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

If it is usually a starter you don't even get a slight turn over......you usually get a clicking noise or nothing at all given a battery is properly charged as you indicated if indeed it is a starter.

Usually the solenoid gets stuck when they are going bad and you can at tims tap on the outer housing with a small hammer or wrench and get the solenoid unstuck to turn over. But like I said if you are getting a rrrr....rrrr..rrrrr like it wants to it may be something other than.

However......not a bad idea to put a multi-meter on the starter to check it. Or you can take the starter off to a AutoZone or similar retailer to check it for free if you don't have a multi-meter. But to be a matter of fact I would buy one to have on hand to do for yourself in the future.

Look to Youtube and there are great videos on using a multi-meter to check the starter. If you have one I doubt seriously you would have to take it off to check it.......just hook up and read it. But I don't know the position on that tractor you have so Icannot say.

Would not hurt if you have a 12 volt battery on something else to see even though you are getting a reading of good if it is not indeed a battery issue. O maybe a bad connection. 

Good luck.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is a somewhat good video for a lawn tractor solenoid..........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsvJMnpQBas[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I start w/the battery..why,I would think battery would last longer than it did for cranking,than onto power connection,remove wire brush clean little grease than tighten.

Do you have owner manual book??? might be something in trouble shooting guide.


----------



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll be digging into this a bit more today. The more I thought about it last night, I am still suspicious of the battery myself. It sounds and behaves just like when I've had batteries going bad on me in cars previously...no matter what voltage I measured. So I at least have several viable options to explore that might be relatively easy fixes, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

And no...it didn't come with an owners manual. Perhaps I can find one online somewhere though, will try and search for one of those today as well. Good to have no matter what.


----------



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

A quick update....

So I pulled the battery out and put it on the charger overnight, and sure enough that was enough. The tractor fired up upon reinstallation, so I at least know I need over 12V minimum for starting. Now will have to watch if it holds charge, or whether it drops voltage too quickly, and see if I need to do anything more on this front....

But now I have a new issue. It started up just fine with the freshly charged battery, but while clearing the driveway of snow I noticed a few things different. It was blowing some white-ish/slightly blue-ish smoke out the stack, and seemed to be a bit underpowered at times. Almost stalled a few times, and not when I hit a heavy bit of snow or anything. I also noticed what sounded like a knocking (?, like a piston hitting?). I honestly can't say whether that is truly new, or just that I noticed it now since I am being a bit more paranoid. It almost sounded like something was loose and rattling around, but I couldn't find anything....and it appears to be coming from the motor area. So will have to watch and investigate that next! Would a bad batch of diesel fuel explain this? I put some new fuel in recently (fresh within the week too, so not old). In my mind this could cause the smoke and power loss, but not the noise. We shall see....the fun never ends!


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

jcpawlak said:


> A quick update....
> 
> So I pulled the battery out and put it on the charger overnight, and sure enough that was enough. The tractor fired up upon reinstallation, so I at least know I need over 12V minimum for starting. Now will have to watch if it holds charge, or whether it drops voltage too quickly, and see if I need to do anything more on this front....
> 
> But now I have a new issue. It started up just fine with the freshly charged battery, but while clearing the driveway of snow I noticed a few things different. It was blowing some white-ish/slightly blue-ish smoke out the stack, and seemed to be a bit underpowered at times. Almost stalled a few times, and not when I hit a heavy bit of snow or anything. I also noticed what sounded like a knocking (?, like a piston hitting?). I honestly can't say whether that is truly new, or just that I noticed it now since I am being a bit more paranoid. It almost sounded like something was loose and rattling around, but I couldn't find anything....and it appears to be coming from the motor area. So will have to watch and investigate that next! Would a bad batch of diesel fuel explain this? I put some new fuel in recently (fresh within the week too, so not old). In my mind this could cause the smoke and power loss, but not the noise. We shall see....the fun never ends!


Diesels!!!! If you don't have a lot of time around one they do seem like they are falling apart!!! As far as the potential old diesel..........could be I guess. I typically crank my tractor up monthly and run it for a while when not in use for periods of time. Keeps everything lubed and running.


----------



## nortrac34 (Nov 30, 2014)

hello all I am having a issues with my 30hp nortrac tractor. the tractor will start up and run fine for awhile then it stalls out acting like it is starving for fuel. I have changed fuel filter and check the rest of the fuel system it all looks fine. do you guys think it might be the fuel pump going bad?


----------

